# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  first snow...

## MIke R

first snow fell on Summit County today...right on time...God I wish I was there

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...909219998/1055

----------


## JoshA

Yep. Right on time. Summer, Fall, and Winter are all competing to be heard in Colorado. I just received these photos of aspen taken yesterday in RMNP:

 

 

I'm missing Colorado too.

----------


## rivertrash

Beaver Creek got its first snow today, also -- from about 10,000 feet up.

----------


## MartinS

I need to get out there and enjoy the summer in the next few years.....

----------


## MIke R

> I need to get out there and enjoy the summer in the next few years.....




70-75 degrees during the day....35-45 degrees at night.....25% humidity...no bugs whatsoever..very little rain...I only spent one summer out there the summer Lena was born as the other summers I was on the Cape....but better weather you couldnt possibly want

----------


## MIke R

more snow..this is going to get them off to a great start..

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_13392934?source=rss

----------


## JoshA

> better weather you couldnt possibly want




People who haven't lived through a summer in Colorado may not be aware that it's monsoon season. Mornings are beautiful with clear, deep blue skies. You should get all your hiking done by noon because clouds gather in the afternoon with the possibility of severe thunderstorms, heavy lightning and local hail. It's amazing to see some of these lightning storms and also to see a foot of white ice from hail on one block and nothing on the next.

----------


## MIke R

I was driving home from a baskeball cliniic in Lubbock at Texas Tech..the last week of June...and I drove through a white out on Hoosier Pass

----------


## MartinS

If I plug the work plug before summer I may try a month or two out there fishing. I think it would be a good way to go from gun carrying to fly rod holding..... I think it's called de-compressing.....

I'm also looking at an island down south. Nothing to do but fish. And maybe a little rum. Nobody knows me, I don't know nobody.

----------


## MIke R

I can certainly help you with the fishing part out there as I did plenty

----------


## MartinS

One of my business partners has a place in Steamboat that is vacant April to mid November. Told me the key is under the mat whenever I get ready.....

----------


## JoshA

Steamboat is awesome during the summer. A great town, hot springs, hiking, biking, great restaurants, art galleries and shops. Jump on it. 

No problem with your gun in Colorado but you better get a license for your fishing pole!

----------


## MartinS

I have a "license" for the gun... You can bet I'll get whatever I need to fish...... I'll start researching everything after the first of the year.... 

My friend says I could fish a new spot everyday and never fish the same place for the summer.....

I hadn't figured in the hot springs,,, it just keeps getting better....

----------


## MIke R

they rate the streams on a gold,silver,bronze level in Colorado

I had a gold medal level stream going through my town

http://www.coloradofishing.net/ft_blue.htm

I also  went away to a cabin and fished this place a lot..and the fishing was always great


http://parks.state.co.us/Parks/Sylva...CategoryId=205

----------


## fins85258

> I need to get out there and enjoy the summer in the next few years.....



Yo Martin, try getting lost in my old stomping grounds out in California. There are are more alpine lakes and streams to play with your flyrod than you can imagine.

Go to Google Earth and check out these coordinates as a path of travel:

Mineral King: 36-26-04 N / 118-35-42 W
to
Junction Meadows: 36-35-50 N / 118-28-32 W
to
Whitney Portal: 36-35-22 N / 118-14-03W

Then use the link below to look at the trail map from Above California. Click on the word Large in the upper left hand corner to make the map large and find the trail systems through the area. The Golden Trout Wilderness is something to behold.

http://www.abovecalifornia.com/maps/...z=11&scale=100

How's this for a view?

----------


## MartinS

Very cool links..... Thanks..

----------


## PIRATE40

Martin, you can't quit, you have a new job opening!

----------


## carbontwelve

Past the one foot mark and headed quickly for two on top of Baldy today. Snowing throughout Wood River Valley and even Hailey, Bellevue are totally white. Missed fall completely as most of the aspen are still green! May still have a few days of that crisp fall, but it's def winter today! New gondola just about ready to go as well.

----------


## rc3175

Rumor has it that Abasin may try to open this weekend!!!  Another ski season is here !

----------


## MIke R

that would be about right for both A Basin and Loveland.....rock on...wish I was there..in the past I have had the pleasure of riding the first chair in North America up to the top to open a season at A Basin...I cant begin to tell you what a rush that is...knowing you are making the first inbounds tracks in the country

----------


## BBT

LOVELAND BASIN, Colo.  In the ongoing rivalry to see which Colorado ski area opens first, this year it was Loveland, which announced it will open Wednesday. Arapahoe Basin isn't far behind, with plans to start turning the lifts for the 2009-'10 season Friday.

Hopefully this is a sign of things to come, said Loveland spokesman John Sellers. With forecasters calling for el Niño, we hope it's indicative of lots of snow.

Oct. 7 marks the earliest opening day in Loveland's 40-year history, Sellers said. Over at A-Basin, spokeswoman Leigh Hierholzer said they'll beat their earliest opening by one day.

We're excited to get the season started, Hierholzer said. And kudos to Loveland to get open so early.

Hierholzer said the two areas tied last year, with A-Basin scoring opening day the two years previous.

You never know from year to year, she said. It's a true, real race. 

Good conditions
Both Sellers and Hierholzer chalked up the early opening to good snowmaking conditions in the past few weeks. A-Basin started making snow Sept. 23, and Hierholzer said that, with the exception of a few days this past weekend, conditions have been excellent for snowmaking.

We owe a lot to our snowmaking crew, who are out there in the wee hours in the cold, she said.

Sellers said Loveland will continue to make snow Tuesday night in advance of Wednesday's opening.

We'll be ready to go at 9 a.m. with an 18-inch base and tree-to-tree coverage, he said. It'll be a nice, wide opening-day run.

Loveland will have its Chair 1 turning, about 1,000 vertical feet and top-to-bottom skiing on one run comprised of the Catwalk, Mambo and Home Run trails.

It's a good mile in length, Sellers said.

At A-Basin, the Exhibition lift will start turning for skiers at 9 a.m. Friday. The ski area will have an 18-inch base on the intermediate High Noon run, as well as six features in the High Divide Terrain Park. There will be no beginner skiing.

Snowmaking is also underway at Breckenridge, Keystone and Copper Mountain. Vail announced Tuesday it has started making snow in the Superfooter terrain park.

----------


## MIke R

Im dying here!!!...yeah it is the earliest opening in 40 years but  only by a few days or so....good for them..its what they all live to do out there....and there wont be any tourists for quite a few weeks

----------


## BBT

Agree. Talked to my buddy in Denver he and his son are headed up Sat.

----------

